# Ear Protection



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

Ear protection typically provides a reduction in decibel level. The amount of reduction you need depends on how loud the noise is, so for example if you are working around jet engines that are 140db you are going to need ear protection that provides at least 40db noise reduction, versus if you are using a snowblower at 115db you need at least 15db noise reduction ear protection. The ear protection you buy should state how many db of reduction they provide, then you can decide if that is sufficient. If not, you get a more expensive, higher db reduction device.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks.
From what I learned so far is that if my snowthrower has a 105 dBA, then I need a class A hearing protector if I am exposed to this for one hour. When the snow comes, I expect to be exposed for 45 to 60 minutes and even more if I do my neighbors property.
I sent an email to the Snapper manufacturer asking for the decibel level.


----------



## 240sx4u (Sep 22, 2008)

I wear the big yellow earmuff style ones during the winter. They are nice because they keep your ears warm too!

Evan


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

Anything is better than Nothing


----------



## pinokeeo (May 7, 2010)

I agree with that. I wear earmuffs with anything that I am up close and personal with, including my tractor.


----------



## bubbler (Oct 18, 2010)

rjordan393 said:


> Just bought a Snapper Snowthrower with 305 cc Briggs & Stratton engine.
> After listening to the sound of the engine, I decided I needed ear protection. The manufacturer does not list the decibels of the engine. So are ear protectors designed to match the decibels or is it one size fits all.


You can buy 100+ pairs of foam inserts that are listed as -33dB at Home Depot for next to nothing... I use them whenever I use any power tools, or do any hammering beyond a few wacks, especially when working indoors where sound is reflected. I'm convinced it has saved some hearing just based on the difference in sound pressure between wearing and not wearing them when running the tools. 

As a side benefit wearing ear protection helps to keep dust/debris out of your ears while you're working... the other day I was breaking up concrete and felt/heard a "thump" against my ear... it was a speck of concrete hitting the foam insert in my ear dead on... that would have been in my ear w/o them.


----------

